# Welcome Rukee to the moderator staff!



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The staff at GTOforum is proud to announce the addition of Rukee as our newest Moderator. 

Please take a moment and welcome this GTO Enthusiast to the staff.

Thanks,


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Rukee, :cheers ! Eric


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Congrats Rukee. 

arty:

You truly deserve it. :cheers


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

CONGRATS RUKEE :cheers:cheers:cheers:cheers


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

Congrad and glad to have you :cheers:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Congrats Rukee, in your achievments in the GTOFORUM!!!!!:cheers


----------



## Tri-Power (Jan 10, 2008)




----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

[Evlis voice] Aaa Thank you, thank you very much. [/voice]


I`ll try not to fall out of the back of the Pacer truck Tri-Power. 



Thanks again everyone and if I can help you in any way, give me a PM.


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Rukee - Does this mean you have to be "nice" now?:lol::lol:
Congrats. on the move!!!:cheerscheers


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Congrats Rukee :cheers
What is your first mission as terminator...I mean moderator?


----------



## VettenGoat (Jun 19, 2007)

Couldn't think of a better candidate. Congrats Rukee//Mikearty:arty:arty:arty:


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

05GTO said:


> The staff at GTOforum is proud to announce the addition of Rukee as our newest Moderator.
> 
> Please take a moment and welcome this GTO Enthusiast to the staff.
> 
> Thanks,



Rukee, congratulations. You've already helped me a lot and I've only been on the forum for a month or two. Now that you're a big shot, can you answer a question I have? If I leave my car in the garage for a week or two between rides, it's tough to start. The first time I flooded the carb, but realized that I didn't set the choke before starting. Now, it starts a little easier, but still takes time, and about three "put the gas pedal to the floor and let it up without turning the key" deals. Should I "prime the pump" a little with gas directly into the carb jets? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Priming is exactly what you`re doing when you pump the throttle 3 or 4 times, and that`s what you should be doing if it`s sat for a couple weeks. But it should fire up within 5-10 secs of cranking. If not and it requires more pumping on the gas and more cranking, then possibly when it`s sitting for weeks the fuel is draining back through the line to the tank. Then when you go to start it, it has to pump the gas all the way from the tank before it fires. A bad carb fuel filter or a bad fuel pump could cause that.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Rukee said:


> Priming is exactly what you`re doing when you pump the throttle 3 or 4 times, and that`s what you should be doing if it`s sat for a couple weeks. But it should fire up within 5-10 secs of cranking. If not and it requires more pumping on the gas and more cranking, then possibly when it`s sitting for weeks the fuel is draining back through the line to the tank. Then when you go to start it, it has to pump the gas all the way from the tank before it fires. A bad carb fuel filter or a bad fuel pump could cause that.


Thank you, Rukee. I will change the fuel filter to see if that helps. If not, I'll check out the fuel pump, which seems to be OK (no "flat spots" when driving).


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Yea, pumps can fail in more ways then one. They can leak oil to the outside, leak fuel to the inside of the engine, not hold a prime like yours, leak fuel to the outside, not pump the volume they should, etc.


----------



## Showgoat67 (Feb 16, 2005)

*moderator*

Congrats rukee


----------



## POOF (Jan 16, 2007)

Very cool man. You know I don't have much more to say then that.
arty:


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Your the man ruke! :cheers


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!


----------

